# Kurze Studentische Umfrage



## Juuuliii89 (24. März 2013)

Hi ihr Lieben!

Ich hab eine Umfrage mit einigen Kommilitonen erstellt und würde euch bitten da mal mitzumachen, im groben geht es darum ob ihr Grafiktablets nutzt. Bitte auch mit machen, wenn das nicht der Fall ist. Wir brauchen einfach mal eine Übersicht, und Gründe, warum man Grafiktablets nutzt, bzw. was einen davon abhält. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1y8v2a00KmAtEIpTSZVjGlpdj9oBoFA7dbAeczYXexi4/viewform?pli=1

Ich danke euch schon im Voraus!


----------

